# looking for.a.used hancky service truck or a cut.away



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey I'm looking for a.used service truck hancky or a cutaway with bens on the side where is the best place to shop or do you have one for sale


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

bluewater said:


> Hey I'm looking for a.used service truck hancky or a cutaway with bens on the side where is the best place to shop or do you have one for sale


Hello! Introduction Requested
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a used hancky. No snot, just sweat. Shoot me an offer.

Sorry, Blue water. I couldn't help myself.


----------

